# NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Bei mir funktioniert die lüftersteuerung nicht :/


es laufen zwar alle lüfter aber sie hören absolut nicht auf die steuerung... rennen immer mit gleicher drehzahl. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Meine vermutung ist mal das es irgendwas mit den 12V hat... genaueres weis ich aber erst wenn ich mein multimeter mit heim schlepp...


Aber mal rein vom gespür her (ohne fundiertes wissen ^^) die 3 pins sind doch 12V/7V?/GND. Mit den potti werden dann die 12V geregelt und somit die drehzahl. Ich glaube das er aus irgend einen Grund die 12V ned hat und somit nur auf 7V? läuft.


kann das sein? oder is das Humbug?


gibt es da erfahrungen?


----------



## Combi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

mach die kiste an..
achte auf die drehzahl von einem bestimmten lüfter..
klemm ihn vom poti ab und steck ihn direkt am mobo ein..dreht er schneller?!
wo hast du die steuerung angeklemmt?
is der anschluss ein 4-pin molex?
hab kein nzxt gehäuse,darum frag ich..
ist da evtl nochn kleiner taster um die steuerung zu überbrücken?den du noch nicht gedrückt hast?
wenn du den strom direkt von einem molex-stecker des netzteils nimmst,dann müstest du auch die 12 volt haben..und ergo...auch regeln können..
wenn es nicht klappt,den support von denen oder vom pc-händler kontaktieren..


----------



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*



Combi schrieb:


> mach die kiste an..
> achte auf die drehzahl von einem bestimmten lüfter..
> klemm ihn vom poti ab und steck ihn direkt am mobo ein..dreht er schneller?!
> wo hast du die steuerung angeklemmt?
> is der anschluss ein 4-pin molex?



ja die steuerung wird mit nen 4 pin molex versorgt




Combi schrieb:


> hab kein nzxt gehäuse,darum frag ich..



NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white



Combi schrieb:


> ist da evtl nochn kleiner taster um die steuerung zu überbrücken?den du noch nicht gedrückt hast?



leider nein



Combi schrieb:


> wenn du den strom direkt von einem molex-stecker des netzteils nimmst,dann müstest du auch die 12 volt haben..und ergo...auch regeln können..
> wenn es nicht klappt,den support von denen oder vom pc-händler kontaktieren..


 
Hab mich jetzt mal mit dem multimeter reingehängt... jetzt versteh ich noch weniger :/

Ohne angestecktem Lüfter hab ich am 3 Pin: 12V GND 0V

mit angestecktem und laufendem lüfter hab ich 8,3V GND 5,1V (immer und egal wo der regler steht)


----------



## Rukash (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Wie/Wo stellst du fest, dass der Lüfter nicht runterregelt?

Ich habe bei meinem NZXT Phantom, die Lüfter ganz normal über Molex Stromkabel angeschlossen und die Lüfterkabel an die schon im Gehäuse befestigten Kabel die zur Lüftersteuerung führen angeschlossen.

An der Lüftersteuerung selbst  leuchten nu alle angeschlossenen Lüfter blau auf. Wenn ich nun über die kleinen Schlater die Lüfter hoch bzw. runterschiebe. Kann man deutlich HÖREN, dass die Lüfter schneller bzw. langsamer läuft.

LG Ruki


----------



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*



Rukash schrieb:


> Wie/Wo stellst du fest, dass der Lüfter nicht runterregelt?
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem NZXT Phantom, die Lüfter ganz normal über Molex Stromkabel angeschlossen und die Lüfterkabel an die schon im Gehäuse befestigten Kabel die zur Lüftersteuerung führen angeschlossen.
> 
> ...


 

Das is ja mein problem, bei mir laufen sie immer mit gleicher drehzahl, egal wo ich hinregle.


----------



## Rukash (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Leuchten die LEDs denn auf? Weil nur dann sind die Lüfter richtig angeschlossen.

Wenn`s dann nicht funktioniert ist die Lüftersteuerung eventuell kaputt und dann musst du dich am besten mal an den Service von NZXT wenden.


----------



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Jene Leds wo Lüfter angeschlossen sind leuchten auf, ja...


----------



## ATTNTAAT (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Hi!
Hatte das gleiche Problem. Auf Anweisung des Verkäufers ausgebaut und hingeschickt, es kann aber auch sein dass du das komplette Gehäuse wegschicken/hinbringen musst. Bekam danach ein neues i/o Panel.

Grüße!


----------



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*



ATTNTAAT schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Auf Anweisung des Verkäufers ausgebaut und hingeschickt, es kann aber auch sein dass du das komplette Gehäuse wegschicken/hinbringen musst. Bekam danach ein neues i/o Panel.
> 
> Grüße!



k thx

mit dem i/o panel kann ich leben... das ganze case weg schicken würd mich extrem nerven :/


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Schau mal ob du die Tempfühler richtig rum angeschloßen hast,das war bei mir das Problem.

Ups vergiß es geht ja wohl ums gehäuse^^


----------



## ATTNTAAT (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*



Dosenkind schrieb:


> k thx
> 
> mit dem i/o panel kann ich leben... das ganze case weg schicken würd mich extrem nerven :/



Weiß ja nicht wo du das Case her hast, einfach mal anfragen was man da machen kann.
Genau! Nimm dir nochmal die Anschlüsse zur Brust. Wenn da was falsch angeschlossen ist bekommste auch solche Probleme.
Ansonsten weg damit.


----------



## Dosenkind (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

schon alles kontrolliert, falsch stecken kann man sowieso ned


----------

